# Is there a way to run the serial number?



## drmike5000 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello, 

My first post on the Cartier forum.

The background: I just put down a deposit on two watches, estate pieces, at a local estate jeweler in my town. The jeweler is reputable, but he's not an authorized watch dealer.

The two watches are a Rolex Explorer I and a Cartier Santos Galbee Automatic (no date) with a grey dial, metal bracelet. The Rolex is for me and the Cartier is for my wife. While it is listed as a Male gender watch, to me it's more unisex, and I think she would like it. Certainly, I can't get me a Rolex and not get her something!


The question: The Rolex has the papers, no concerns there, but the Cartier does not. It's in good shape, but of course, before I complete the purchase I'd certainly like to know if it's fake. I trust the seller, I do not think the seller would knowingly try to deceive me.

I don't have the watch in hand, but I have the serial number. It is six digits followed by two letters. The inscriptions on the case back look correct, but I'm far from a watch expert. The grey dial seems to be somewhat unique, but I've seen a couple pre-owned for sale on-line. Seems to be early 2000's.

Is there anyway to check the serial number? Cartier? I tried looking on-line and couldn't find anything.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Serial number may not help because it's not uncommon for replica watches to copy the serial number of a genuine watch.

go back & ask if you can take a picture of the watch and post it here


----------



## drmike5000 (Dec 25, 2015)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## drmike5000 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello,

Here are a couple of pictures the jeweler sent me. I asked for a picture of the case back and movement and that is what they sent. I should have asked for a picture the dial also.

Oh well, I can get one later. The movement pendulum has Cartier on it and I see at least one jewel.

Thanks a lot got any help.


----------



## drmike5000 (Dec 25, 2015)

1


----------



## drmike5000 (Dec 25, 2015)

Figured it out.

The watch is a Santos Galbee Limited Edition with a grey/satin dial and that 381a movement is correct for that watch.


----------



## mspicer2010 (Aug 5, 2016)

idk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmike5000 (Dec 25, 2015)

I bought the watch for my wife. It's a limited edition 2000 santos galbe with a grey dial.

I'm fortunate enough to work about 30 min away (by car) from the Cartier boutique in Beverly Hills.

The watch came with no papers, no box. I was fairly confident that it was authentic, and I bought from a reputable dealer, so I could always take it back.

I had the full service done by Cartier on the watch, with was just under $600, I forget the exact cost. However, they gave me a Cartier box, and a travel case- along with the letter of warranty for two years.

The watch looks beautiful.


----------

